# yurimaguensis vs. yumbatos imitator



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

I became a bit curious about this after seeing Jared's wanted ad, and didn't want to hijack his post.

It is my understanding that, while the phenotypes are similar, the Yumbatos imi's are a known locale frog from UE while the Yurimaguensis is of unknown origin. So essentially, these frogs are not to be mixed. 

So my question is, is UE still producing "Yurimaguensis" or have they produced them in the past and stopped due to Yumbatos coming along? I have been told that the old line INIBICO Yurimaguensis should/can be bred with UE Yurimaguensis. So I guess when it comes down to it, I'm mainly wondering if Yurimaguensis are in the hobby solely in the hands of the hobbyists keeping them, or if UE is still breeding/importing as well.

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Good question!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

did you try emailing Mark at UE?


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

Julio said:


> did you try emailing Mark at UE?


I haven't yet, Julio, I will be shortly. I'll post any info I get back, I just thought someone may have a definitive answer here before I double checked with him.

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

Anyone with any input? Unfortunately Mark is out of the country for a while, so I'm not sure when I'll get the info from UE.

-Pat


----------



## jsilva (Nov 2, 2014)

Did we ever get an answer on this? im very interested because I end up with a male and I would like to get a female or I'm gonna have to let this male go.

if anybody have this frogs please PM me
I would greatly appreciated
thanks
Jay


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

I couldn't find Mark's email, it was a long time ago, but if I remember correctly, I don't believe he ever brought in 'Yurimaguensis.' I believe Tan and Werner both had lines, and they were not the same frogs as what INIBICO or Understory ever brought in.

-Pat


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

Yes, Phil and I have yurimaguensis lines. Phil and I believe it is the same line, so Werner line and Tan line are equal. Mine are beginning to breed again, but I have not talked with Phil about his in some time.

Jon


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I had the yurimaguensis going for a bit but there wasn't much interest in them. I have not been actively pulling too many eggs from these guys but can start again.


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

patm said:


> I couldn't find Mark's email, it was a long time ago, but if I remember correctly, I don't believe he ever brought in 'Yurimaguensis.' I believe Tan and Werner both had lines, and they were not the same frogs as what INIBICO or Understory ever brought in.
> 
> -Pat



Pat, I do not believe that this locale ever came through INIBICO. Only Tarapoto & CV R. imitator locales were imported from INIBICO. Robert


----------

